# Solved: Canvas does not allow drawing????



## moozer (Jul 3, 2005)

I've been getting this error quite a lot recently and it results in me having to CTRL-ALT-DEL a program just to get out of it.

It's happening on SolSuite 2006 and also Tune-Up Utilities - 2 programs which have run without problems for some time now.

Below is a HJT log for the knowledgeable out there

Any thoughts ?

Thanks guys

Andy

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 19:48:00, on 22/05/06
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGCC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGAMSVR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\AOLDIAL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYWAREGUARD\SGMAIN.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\AOLACSD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYWAREGUARD\SGBHP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOZILLA FIREFOX\FIREFOX.EXE
D:\SETUP FILES\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.aol.co.uk/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: SpywareGuard Download Protection - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: RXResultTracker Class - {59879FA4-4790-461c-A1CC-4EC4DE4CA483} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\RXTOOLBAR\SFCONT.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_AMSVR] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGAMSVR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
O4 - Startup: SpywareGuard.lnk = C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://kl.bar.need2find.com/KL/menusearch.html?p=KL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.aol.co.uk/
O16 - DPF: {0CFA086E-6336-4D95-B6AA-90F564E99631} (TNSClicker.Clicker) - http://www.shopandscan.com/TNSClicker.CAB
O18 - Filter: text/html - {2AB289AE-4B90-4281-B2AE-1F4BB034B647} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\RXTOOLBAR\SFCONT.DLL


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

There are some problems in your log so please run this on-line scanner.

Do this on-line virus scan:

* Panda Active Scan*. Be sure to save the log it creates and copy and paste it here.


----------



## moozer (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanks, Cookiegal - one problem - doesn't work (comes up with :- Error on downloading ActiveScanAn error has occurred downloading Panda ActiveScan. Please repeat the process. If the error occurs again, restart your system and try againPossible causes of this error are: 

Not allowing the application's ActiveX control to be downloaded. 

Problems with the Internet connection. 

The error could be due to a download error or an installation error due to lack of hard disk space, privileges etc.,... )

Tried restarting but same occurs.

hmm....


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Were you using Firefox? You have to use IE for this scan.


----------



## moozer (Jul 3, 2005)

i'm on IE. Do you think theproblem I have is related to this?
if i can't get into it shall delete some entries using HJT?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't know if it will solve the problem but we'll see.

Go to Control Panel - Add/Remove programs and remove:

*RXTOOLBAR*

Rescan with HijackThis, close all browser windows except HijackThis, put a check mark beside these entries and click *fix checked*.

* 
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - (no file)

O2 - BHO: SpywareGuard Download Protection - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2} - (no file)

O2 - BHO: RXResultTracker Class - {59879FA4-4790-461c-A1CC-4EC4DE4CA483} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\RXTOOLBAR\SFCONT.DLL

O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://kl.bar.need2find.com/KL/menusearch.html?p=KL

O16 - DPF: {0CFA086E-6336-4D95-B6AA-90F564E99631} (TNSClicker.Clicker) - http://www.shopandscan.com/TNSClicker.CAB

O18 - Filter: text/html - {2AB289AE-4B90-4281-B2AE-1F4BB034B647} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\RXTOOLBAR\SFCONT.DLL 
*

In safe mode, locate and delete this folder:

C:\PROGRAM FILES\*RXTOOLBAR*

Reset your ActiveX security settings like so... Go to Internet Options > Security > Internet, press 'default level', then OK. 
Now press "Custom Level." 
In the ActiveX section, set the first two options ("Download signed and unsigned ActiveX controls) to 'prompt', and 'Initialize and Script ActiveX controls not marked as safe" to 'disable'.

Then try to run the Panda scan again please.


----------



## moozer (Jul 3, 2005)

OK - done all the deletes apart from one, which I know is safe (TNS Clicker - it's for a market research I'm participaing in).

Can't perform the Panda scan - same error message comes up. Very odd!!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Try disabling SpywareGuard as it could be interfering.

Double click the SpywareGuard icon (SG) in your System Tray.
Click on the Options button in the left pane.
Under General Protection Options, remove the check by these:

Enable Real-time Scanning
Enable Browser Hijack Protection
Now in the upper left corner click File > Exit to exit SpywareGuard.

Dont forget to re-enable them when were done.

Try the Panda scan again please.


----------



## moozer (Jul 3, 2005)

Oh, Cookiegal. No go, I'm afraid. I've even dropped all security in IE to low and taken off virus guard (I'm using AVG Free). Still getting that darned error message.

I know your trying to help me and I really appreciate that - do you have any other ideas?

Regards

Andy


----------



## moozer (Jul 3, 2005)

I'm going to try things in Safe Mode and if problem is no more perhaps we can eliminate some things?
BRB


----------



## moozer (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi - Same probs in Safe Mode (error messages in the programs), so I dunno!!!
Are there any other online scans I could do?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Let's try this. There could be something in the hosts file blocking it.

Download the Hoster from here UnZip the file and press "Restore Original Hosts" and press "OK". Exit Program.


----------



## moozer (Jul 3, 2005)

Ok. Should I retry Panda?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes please.


----------



## moozer (Jul 3, 2005)

No! Still the same error. I've got all Windows 98 updates (just downloaded). Could it be a Java issue??


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Click here: http://www.niksoft.at/php/dl.php?f=startdreck.zip to download StartDreck.

UnZip the Startdreck.zip file first. Double click: 'StartDreck.exe'

First click on the config button.

Now click the Unmark all button

Put a check by these boxes only: 
*Registry->run keys 
*Registry->Browser helper objects 
*System/drivers> Running processes 
hit >ok.

Now click the Save button to save that log. Go to the StartDreck folder and find the Startdreck.log file.

Copy and Paste the contents of that log back here please.


----------



## moozer (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi Cookiegal! Thanks for your patience!!

Log below:-

StartDreck (build 2.1.7 public stable) - 2006-05-23 @ 16:02:45 (GMT +01:00)
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win 4.10.2222 A)
Internet Explorer: 6.0.2800.1106
Logged in as Andy at BWFC1

»Registry
»Run Keys
»Current User
»Run
»RunOnce
»Default User
»Run
»RunOnce
»Local Machine
»Run
*AVG7_CC=C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP
*AVG7_AMSVR=C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGAMSVR.EXE
*ScanRegistry=C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
*AOLDialer=C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
+OptionalComponents
+IMAIL
*Installed=1
+MAPI
*NoChange=1
*Installed=1
+MAPI
*NoChange=1
*Installed=1
»RunOnce
»RunServices
*KB891711=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
»RunServicesOnce
»RunOnceEx
»RunServicesOnceEx
»Browser Helper Objects (LM)
*AcroIEHelper.AcroIEHlprObj.1/{06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}
`InprocServer32=C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL
»Files
»System/Drivers
»Running Processes
+FFEF0EEB=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
+FFFF598F=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
+FFFF4E3F=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
+FFFFB7FF=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
+FFFF9923=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
+FFFF913F=C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
+FFFE6C2B=C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGCC.EXE
+FFFE6567=C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGAMSVR.EXE
+FFFEFB67=C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\AOLDIAL.EXE
+FFFD1E47=C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYWAREGUARD\SGMAIN.EXE
+FFFB29C7=C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\AOLACSD.EXE
+FFFABEBF=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
+FFFA7CDB=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
+FFFAD1F3=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
+FFFD4563=C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
+FFFC741F=C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL 9.0\WAOL.EXE
+FFFD559B=C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL 9.0\SHELLMON.EXE
+FFF8A28F=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
+FFF8D167=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXBCES.EXE
+FFF7361B=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
+FFF765A7=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXPPS.EXE
+FFF7D3F7=C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\AOLTPSPD.EXE
+FFF4274F=C:\STARTDRECK\STARTDRECK.EXE
»Application specific


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Do you have administrator rights?

How many user profiles are there?


Please open Hijack This and click on the "Open the Misc Tools Section" button. Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button. Click the "Save List" botton. Copy and paste that list here please.


----------



## moozer (Jul 3, 2005)

I don't know about Administrator rights - how can I find out?

Only one user profile (as far as I'm aware!!!) - I assume that with Windows booting up and NOT asking for a password, etc indicates just the one profile.

Uninstall log below:

Adobe Reader 6.0
AOL Coach Version 1.0(Build:20040229.1 uk)
AOL Connectivity Services
AOL Toolbar
AOL UK (Choose which version to remove)
Ashampoo Internet Accelerator
ATI mach64 Display Driver
Audacity 1.2.4
AVG Free Edition
CyD GIF Studio
Dark Vengeance
EVEREST Home Edition v2.20
Golden Tee Golf Course Addon #1
GT Interactive - Driver
HijackThis 1.99.1
Internet Explorer Q891781
Jimmy White's 2 - Cueball
Lexmark 510 Series
Microsoft Internet Explorer 6 SP1 and Internet Tools
Microsoft Midtown Madness
Microsoft Office 2000 SR-1 Premium
Microsoft VGX Q833989
Mozilla Firefox (1.0.2)
My DSC
Pan-European Language Support
Quake
RealPlayer Basic
SolSuite
SpywareBlaster v3.5.1
SpywareGuard v2.2
Suite II Reloaded
Triplex Spade 2 Dual Mode Modem Card(s)
TuneUp Utilities 2006
Viewpoint Media Player
Windows 98 KB891711 Update
Windows 98 KB896358 Update
Windows 98 KB908519 Update
Windows 98 Q823559 Update
Windows 98 Q888113 Update
Windows Media Player system update (9 Series)
WinZip
YAMAHA DOS Utility
YAMAHA DS-XG Driver
YAMAHA DS-XG WDM


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Not sure about 98 but it should be similar to this:

Go to the Control Panel - User accounts. The user accounts should be listed there and you can check what the permissions are.


----------



## moozer (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi!

The multi-user settings wizard has popped up, so I would assume that no users are present. Do you want me to set one up for myself?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

moozer said:


> Hi!
> 
> The multi-user settings wizard has popped up, so I would assume that no users are present. Do you want me to set one up for myself?


I'm going to ask someone who knows more about 98 to assist you with that but it may only be tomorrow.


----------



## moozer (Jul 3, 2005)

Okay. Thanks for everything!!


----------



## moozer (Jul 3, 2005)

FIXED!!! You're not going to believe this, Cookiegal:


I reinstalled my display adapter driver and changed colour depth from 16bit to 32bit.

NO PROBLEMS!!!! NO ERRORS!!!!

Typical isn't it? The simplest things can cause the biggest "problems".

Thanks for all your time and patience on this matter. Sorry that it was such a simple fix.

Regards

Andy
x


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

No problem. Glad you got it worked out and thanks for letting us know.


----------

